# New Arc AAA value question



## Hank Zudd (Mar 2, 2018)

searched the archives & found an old thread, but wanted updated info on value of 
Arc AAA Limited Edition OD green body light. 

has a few nicks, but not much worse than another light i saw on fleabay for $200 or so; 
that one may be the same light that's been on there before, as i had this one up last year 
for alot less & never got a bite.

so do i have a light worth trying to selling again, or it the one for sale now just a rigged auction.

I personally HATE fleabay due to the wait for yer money & the fees plus they're anti-2A.

thanks; haven't been here much since interests changed, and lights are pedestrian
now as there are so many great ones for cheap. Been mainly into Fenix & whatever
is on sale at Battery Junction, but this place is definitely a learning site


----------



## nbp (Mar 2, 2018)

You can search previous sales threads for current values if you like.


----------

